# My first attempt at smoked cheese



## isuhunter (Dec 24, 2016)

Local grocery store had cheese blocks 2 for 3$.  I haven't ever used my A-maze-n pellet smoker. I used the pitmaster choice pellets. 

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...1-477B-BD8A-D4FBDE4E83CE_zpsmympg028.jpg.html

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...1-4C93-82D4-80B7BAAD67EB_zpsihtuzyhd.jpg.html

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...F-44E4-AF0A-687F68936546_zps1u8wrqgb.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like a good start!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2016)

Looking good! Pitmaster's Choice is great on cheese.
Smoked Monterey Jack rocks!


----------



## isuhunter (Dec 24, 2016)

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...D-47CB-B4FE-1A7E1194D607_zps14zfgwqc.jpg.html

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...3-4CF5-AE31-FD51083BDEF7_zpslarjvqew.jpg.html


----------

